# NEW Turbo Tracking | 3x3 F2L Lookahead Technique



## Humble Cuber (May 15, 2020)

There was a thread started in October 2011, talking about a technique for F2L Lookahead known as turbo tracking, I have personally been doing this for around 2 months and it has greatly improved the time it takes me to do F2L. There was a video posted in 2011 about this as well but since then, there has been no talk about this technique or the forums or on youtube. I decided to make a new and improved video that went more in-depth into the technique itself. I hope this helps you guys out, it did for me!


----------



## Mike3451 (May 15, 2020)

BrodyTheCuber also talked about this in this video, uploaded in 2018. 



 I think you did well explaining it. Nice video!!


----------



## Humble Cuber (May 15, 2020)

Mike3451 said:


> BrodyTheCuber also talked about this in this video, uploaded in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you did well explaining it. Nice video!!







Oh okay thanks, just this video is based solely off this one technique where I go into more detail in Brodys video he just mentions it


----------



## Spacey10 (May 15, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> There was a thread started in October 2011, talking about a technique for F2L Lookahead known as turbo tracking, I have personally been doing this for around 2 months and it has greatly improved the time it takes me to do F2L. There was a video posted in 2011 about this as well but since then, there has been no talk about this technique or the forums or on youtube. I decided to make a new and improved video that went more in-depth into the technique itself. I hope this helps you guys out, it did for me!


I know this is a little off topic, but the name of the video says tacking instead of tracking


----------



## Humble Cuber (May 15, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I know this is a little off topic, but the name of the video says tacking instead of tracking


Oh, lol thanks, ima fix that rn



Spacey10 said:


> I know this is a little off topic, but the name of the video says tacking instead of tracking


Name has been fixed, thanks for pointing that out to me, would have never noticed


----------

